

UX Driven Development - eldridgegreg
http://www.desult.com/blog/20120627_ux_driven_development.html

======
Dr1fter
Great article... couldn't agree more. The user is the provider of input and
recipient of all output of any system. If you're not taking them into account
from the start, it will take 100x the effort to fix the problem after the
fact.

